# Loose skin



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

My GSD is 16 months old and is good size 92lbs and 28" tall from the shoulders down. My question is his skin seems like it loose. Like around his neck and front of him. Do they fill out as they get older. My vet says his weight is great not overweight maybe more to the lean side. So I was wondering if this is something that will fill out with time. Thanks as always.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Lots of dogs have loose skin around their necks its called the " scruff"


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes but when he runs for example you can see it in his chest also. Its like he was overweight real bad and then lost a ton of weight. He wasn't of course but it seems that way. Just seems like he needs to fill out.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

My dog is about 1.5 yrs old and lean and also seems to have very 'loose' skin. He has room to fill out.. It is a good idea to get familiar with how loose the skin is because then you would notice signs of dehydration like the skin being tighter one day.


----------

